# Unauthorized Access Attempt



## Rose Pink (Feb 18, 2007)

A couple of times in the past year I have not been able to access Tug.  I would get a screen that said "this page cannot be displayed."  I thought tugbbs was down.  But then I found out it wasn't--my computer was blocking it.  I know nothing about computers.  DH went into the black ice report and received this message:

[unauthorized access attempt] This signature detects a malicious web page containing a large number of script action handlers in a single HTMC.


I have no idea what this means.  I just know that the various protections that DH has on my computer don't like tug.  Most of the time I don't have a problem but now and then I do.  What is going on?  Please explain in very simple language.  Thank you.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 18, 2007)

This sounds like a question for Black Ice technical support.  Presumably there should be some way to configure the program to tell it what sites you trust.

From the Black Ice Users Guide (which was easily found through a google search):



> To add an address to the trusted list:
> 1. From the main menu bar, select Tools > Edit BlackICE Settings.
> 2. Select the Intrusion Detection tab.
> 3. Click Add.
> ...



The IP for the TUG bbs is 69.16.236.4


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you.  I believe this is what DH has done and why I haven't had a  problem accessing Tug for awhile.  I am just curious as to why Black Ice considered Tug "malicious" in the first place.  It's not a big deal.  I am just a little curious.  Thanks for your help.  Don't go to great lengths to research this for me.  It's not a big deal.  I was just hoping someone would know off the top of his/her head what this meant.  I don't want to cause anyone to have to work overtime on this.  I appreciate all of the moderators and the time you donate to keep tug running.  Your time is precious and I don't want to take it up unnecessarily.  If anyone knows the answer, please post.  If you have to research it, don't bother.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 18, 2007)

I suspect the "malicious" activities are the setting of several harmless cookies.   Again, sounds like a question for the Black Ice folks. 

Black Ice support forum:
http://www.blackice.com/forum/index.php


----------

